# Managed a iPhone shot of all 3 aquariums



## Frenchi (26 Apr 2015)

Hi ppl
Just a share of all my tanks in 1 shot .. 2 are planted the other houses 1 Vallis lol





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy D (26 Apr 2015)

Nice! 

It took me longer than it should have to realise the middle tank was a reflection.


----------



## Frenchi (26 Apr 2015)

Haha... Yeah it took me even longer to realise I could get a shot of all 3 tanks in one go lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cosmin_ruz (27 Apr 2015)

nice!


----------



## kirk (27 Apr 2015)

Andy D said:


> Nice!
> 
> It took me longer than it should have to realise the middle tank was a reflection.


I only noticed when I read you post.


----------



## Frenchi (27 Apr 2015)

Haha!! Mirror mirror on the wall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (27 Apr 2015)

Forgot to say tanks are still very impressive mate.  In the words of Hancock
.......good job.!


----------



## Frenchi (27 Apr 2015)

kirk said:


> Forgot to say tanks are still very impressive mate.  In the words of Hancock
> .......good job.!


Cheers I'm happy with them .. I'll be 100% happy once the biggest tank has all fresh leafs all in one go  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naughtymoose (27 Apr 2015)

> Nice!
> 
> It took me longer than it should have to realise the middle tank was a reflection.
> 
> ...



Me too!


----------



## dougstar (28 Apr 2015)

Hey frenchi nice setups! tell me the tank on the left of your pis, what light unit are you using on it? Is a tmc  aquaray?


----------



## Frenchi (28 Apr 2015)

It's a tmc time but it's for marine initially..  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougstar (28 Apr 2015)

okay and how have you found the lights are they good? what have you got int he tank? any corals?


----------



## Frenchi (28 Apr 2015)

No no ... Sorry should have explained properly... The light is intended for marine.. But I just have a couple of gold fish in there it is a good light but if using on plants it really needs to be with co2 etc as its lumens are quite high so would probably cause lots of algae without 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougstar (28 Apr 2015)

hahahah!  okay gold fish! not over kill? they must be sponsored by rayban hahahah!
nice one


----------



## Frenchi (29 Apr 2015)

yeah they don't mind it lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

